# How's Your Muzzleloader Shooting?



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

In preparation for the upcoming deer gun season I have spent a lot of time at the range finding the optimum bullet and powder charge combinations for my Thompson Center .50 cal Omega muzzleoader with leupold 3 X 9 VXIII .










I have finally narrowed my selection down to 2 bullets:
This target is using 245gr PowerBelts, 110 gr. loose 777 ffg powder and .25 ACP pistol brass with small pistol primers as the ignition source.

All 3 shots were taken at 100 yards using a rest.










This target was using Hornady SST 250 gr low drag sabots and 110gr of loose 777 ffg powder and .25 ACP pistol brass with small pistol primers as the ignition source. 
All 3 shots were taken at 100 yards using a rest.











The only thing left for me to do is shoot both bullets with the same load(s) at the 50 yard line and pick the one that holds the tightest groups.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I have a TC Omega with a Lepupold VX-I 3-9 with LR Duplex. My best load is 90 gr of blackhorn 209 powder with 250 gr Hornady sst bullet, I shoot remington premire 209 primers.With this load I can group 3 shots under 2 inches off the bench at 100 yards.I have tried more powder but I only weigh 155 pounds so it is hard for me to control the recoil.I have a few targets I will try to add pics tonight.
Angler ss


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like you are ready, nice looking gun!

For what it worth do a little research on the powerbelts and you will find a lot of disappointed hunters with terminal results. They seem to group well but seem to suffer from severe fragmentation at elevated velocities, or so I have read. I have no personal experience with them, they don't load tight enough for the Savage MZ I hunt with and for sure would not handle the velocities.

There has been a bunch of discussion about the fragile nature of the SST at Savage velocities also. A bunch of guys are shooting them at 2400 -2600 FPS and killing a lot of deer but the bullet disintegrates at those speeds, no exit hole.

Many MZ hunters really like the Barnes all copper bullets especially if you happen to like to take shoulder shots. Based upon all the experience related by guys that have used both, shoulder shots with either, but especially the Powerbelt should not be you aim choice.


My guns are ready to go. Just a short range session in a week or so to confirm zero and then I just need something to shoot at.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/powerbelt_bullets.htm

http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=480298

http://www.deerhuntingchat.com/viewtopic.php?t=5953

In your search you will a bunch of guys that really like them also. There has been more written about this bullet and it's performance both good and bad than any other MZ bullet. Makes you wonder why.

Good luck this year


----------



## labman (Sep 13, 2008)

my knight 45cal shoots the cabelas extended range sabots pretty good there all lead and mushroom out excellent.i was shooting 100gr of black mag loose powder but im out now so i will have to find something else to use.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Just sighted in my Omega .50 cal today with my new Omega scope. I tried the 200gr shockwaves with 90gr (3, 30gr pellets) of Pyrodex. Shot a group of three touching at 50 yds one inch high. The same setup shoots a three round group of 2 touching and one within 1/8" three inches low at 100yds.

Needless to say....... I'm set!


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

I shoot the TC Superglide Shockwaves (250gr.) out of my TC encore. I use 100gr. or 777 powder (pellets). By far it has been the most accurate load I've shot, and additionally is very easy to clean. Usually I can keep groups well under 2" at 100 yds off a rest.

*I've also really been wanting to try some of the blackhorn loose powder after some of the reviews I've read.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I shoot the TC Superglide Shockwaves (250gr.) out of my TC encore. I use 100gr. or 777 powder (pellets). By far it has been the most accurate load I've shot, and additionally is very easy to clean. Usually I can keep groups well under 1" at 100 yds off a rest. not sure why mine shots better than goats, but maybe its the shooter


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

I have been shooting the knight mz 190-200 grain bullets since 1998 with the 200 being my favorite. Loading 3 50gr pellets of american pioneer they will shoot under 2.5 inches at 100 yards. this bullet has performed flawlessly on whitetails 8 so far. Passthroughs on all and exits that borderline grotest. trying a 45 cal this year bought it for my son but he has a few years till he is ready for it. Gotta make sure it works right for the little guy.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Hoytshooter, I understand product testing.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ditto what lundy said on the powerbelts!! hate those...after alot of trial and error i found the hornaday "lock n load" in 44-240 to shoot very well in my CVA firebolt mag w/100gr pellets...then this year i tried the hornaday sst 45/250 low drag ballistic tip, all i can say is SWEET!! best RANGE results to date!!! will have to wait till next week for a FEILD test!!:!


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Here is my last string of 4 shots using 100 grains of Blackhorn 209 powder, Hornaday SST 250 grain sabots and Winchester W209 primers.

These shots were taken from a bench rest at 100 yards.


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

littleking said:


> I shoot the TC Superglide Shockwaves (250gr.) out of my TC encore. I use 100gr. or 777 powder (pellets). By far it has been the most accurate load I've shot, and additionally is very easy to clean. Usually I can keep groups well under 1" at 100 yds off a rest. not sure why mine shots better than goats, but maybe its the shooter


i shoot the tc superglide shockwaves as well [tc encore] SII3-9x42ST Sightron Scope groups under 1" as well and yeah real easy to clean...man i love that gun


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Looks like you are ready, nice looking gun!
> 
> For what it worth do a little research on the powerbelts and you will find a lot of disappointed hunters with terminal results. They seem to group well but seem to suffer from severe fragmentation at elevated velocities, or so I have read. I have no personal experience with them, they don't load tight enough for the Savage MZ I hunt with and for sure would not handle the velocities.
> 
> ...


I really love the power belt bulletts I shoot a traditions lightning 45 cal with 150 three 50 grain pellets of triple seven and power belt copper areo tip 225gr they have also since came out with platinum magnum series bullets for magnum charged guns It has a bushnell banner dusk to dawn 3x9x40 it shoots 2.5 groups at 100 yards bench with bags and I hunt an open field so it is three inches high at 100 yards and have pulled off a 224 yard shot off the shooting rail on my climer stand to my disbelief I hit the mark leaving intrance and exit now I probally could shoot a little les powder and a lighter grain platinum magnun bullet and have maby better results but how much better I think the Idea here is to be confident in your equiptment and yourselfe when you know what you and your gun are capeable of doing all that is left is a little luck on your quarry just my 2 cents


----------

